# Has anyone received a response from Goldsmiths or UAL? (1 Viewer)



## shirleyz (Mar 8, 2022)

I am a Fall 2022 applicant. So far, I've only applied to three schools in the UK: MetFilm, Goldsmiths, and UAL. MetFilm gave me an offer, but they could only wait a week for my decision. Because Goldsmiths and UAL remain my top choices, I declined the MetFilm offer and am still waiting for the other two.

I emailed Goldsmiths and UAL about when their interview invitations or decisions would be sent, but I haven't heard back.

Has anyone heard from these schools yet? When did you submit your application?


----------



## bhavyac10 (Apr 22, 2022)

Even I havent heard back from Goldsmiths & UAL. Initially, Goldsmiths did sent me a questionnaire which I'd submitted earlier this month.


----------



## shirleyz (Apr 24, 2022)

bhavyac10 said:


> Even I havent heard back from Goldsmiths & UAL. Initially, Goldsmiths did sent me a questionnaire which I'd submitted earlier this month.


Same here! I submitted the questionnaire at the end of March. I am now even a bit scared that they won't contact me at all. There are people who have heard of them though in this forum.


----------



## SebasitianLixiang (May 8, 2022)

I heard back from UAL MA Film requesting a portfolio on the 3rd of May, I submitted on 23rd of Jan. I was scared that they won't contact me at all too before that, and now I'm still waiting for them to review my portfolio. How is it going with you so far?


----------



## shirleyz (May 9, 2022)

Me too! I submitted my portfolio for UAL on May 4th. It seems that some schools in the UK are reviewing the applications relatively slowly this year. Not sure whether it's because of the strike. 😂



SebasitianLixiang said:


> I heard back from UAL MA Film requesting a portfolio on the 3rd of May, I submitted on 23rd of Jan. I was scared that they won't contact me at all too before that, and now I'm still waiting for them to review my portfolio. How is it going with you so far?


----------



## bhavyac10 (May 10, 2022)

I submitted my portfolio to UAL on 6th of May and I also requested for an update today. Apparently, they admit students in two rounds. First round ended on the 30th of march and second round will end on the 30th of June. So all of us who have submitted their portfolios last week would get the final decision after 30th June.


----------



## bhavyac10 (May 10, 2022)

shirleyz said:


> Same here! I submitted the questionnaire at the end of March. I am now even a bit scared that they won't contact me at all. There are people who have heard of them though in this forum.


I heard back from Goldsmiths yesterday. They told me that my questionnaire has been added to my application and they were sorry for the delayed response 😂😂 I have zero hopes that I'll ever hear back from both of these universities now. Did you apply to any other universities?


----------



## shirleyz (May 12, 2022)

bhavyac10 said:


> I heard back from Goldsmiths yesterday. They told me that my questionnaire has been added to my application and they were sorry for the delayed response 😂😂 I have zero hopes that I'll ever hear back from both of these universities now. Did you apply to any other universities?


Same here. They told me that my questionnaire has been added a week ago. I have only applied to Goldsmiths and UAL, and I turned down MetFilm already. How about you?


----------



## SebasitianLixiang (May 16, 2022)

bhavyac10 said:


> I submitted my portfolio to UAL on 6th of May and I also requested for an update today. Apparently, they admit students in two rounds. First round ended on the 30th of march and second round will end on the 30th of June. So all of us who have submitted their portfolios last week would get the final decision after 30th June.


I think it’s before the 30th of June? That date should be the latest date for reaching decisions in my understanding. And there’s still an interview needed between the portfolio and final decision.


----------



## SebasitianLixiang (May 23, 2022)

Hello everyone, I just got an rejection letter from UAL on MA film. A bit disappointed but glad that I finally have a result. Good luck with everyone on their applications!


----------

